# Critique Amigo please :)



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok.. I've been afraid to do this.. But here goes!
Could you please critique Amigo for me?
He's a 15hh Quarter Horse/Paint gelding, just turned 6yrs old. Hopefully these pics will be good enough. 





































thanks!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Paint Gelding*

No critique here, but he sure is gourgeous! I love how "solid" he is in the body. My paint mare is really thick like that too. Love his coloring too.


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> No critique here, but he sure is gourgeous! I love how "solid" he is in the body. My paint mare is really thick like that too. Love his coloring too.


hey thanks curly_horse_CMT! If we still had "barns" I'd go take a look at your mare


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

He's heaps cute.
Looks a bit downhill, slightly (tiny tiny) but roach backed, could also just be the picture.
Tail set way to high for my liking, he needs a lot more muscle, a bit toed out at the back, but can't really see very much.

I am not sure what his breeding is, but for his breed i'd love to see him more solid, he reminds me a bit of a tb i used to know =]

he's super cute =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, he is adorable.  Love that coloring, & his eyes!
He does look a bit downhill, little butt-high, & could use a bit more muscle. He looks good!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the term 'roach backed'? 

Hm..I thought he looked downhill. Maybe thats why his gait isn't as smooth as our other horse? I got on Rowdy just for a few minutes bareback and I could feel the difference.
We're working on getting some more muscle on him. I don't think he was worked much with his previous owner, so I'm trying to muscle him up! The nearby trails have some hills I'm hoping will help  
I'm not so good at the critique thing so I always look at everyone elses horses in the critique section to get an idea haha Thanks


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

definitely not roach backed. 

His tail is set on a little high, his hip is a little small, and his feet need some attention. I love the shape and size of his head, though. Also love his color!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> definitely not roach backed.
> 
> His tail is set on a little high, his hip is a little small, and his feet need some attention. I love the shape and size of his head, though. Also love his color!


You should have seen his feet before! We've had the farrier come take a look and he said he has "surface cracks" and will be looking better in a few weeks. I've been giving him supplements and using Hooflex too. And on a random note, we just had him floated, and I guess he was overdue for that. Poor guy! He comes to his new home and gets all kinds of doctor's appointments haha


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

here's a couple more pics of him
-- a butt shot








-- a side shot








--and a head shot


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

he is beautiful! what a sweet face! i just want to kiss that nose


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> he is beautiful! what a sweet face! i just want to kiss that nose


thanks tbenitez! He does have a very kissable nose :wink:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He has an absolute gorgeous head. And i normally dont like blue eyes with anything but a bald face but he looks good. I loves his blue eyes they are so sweet looking


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> He has an absolute gorgeous head. And i normally dont like blue eyes with anything but a bald face but he looks good. I loves his blue eyes they are so sweet looking


thanks I love his eyes too. I had never seen a horse with _two_ blue eyes before I saw him -- usually one brown, one blue. They took me a little while to get used to at first but now they totally fit his personality and make him even cuter :razz:


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

i think he beautifull what a nice gentle eye


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i'm not good at this but from the first picture i fell in love. very cute


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww he is gorgoeus! Nice head on him


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks you guys


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

No worries!

Where did you get him from?


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

he is gorgeous, beautiful head...he looks sweet


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> No worries!
> 
> Where did you get him from?


I got him from a farm that does trail riding and summer camps in Ordford,NH.




carriedenaee said:


> he is gorgeous, beautiful head...he looks sweet


Wow! Everyone seems to like his head  Guess I have a handsome horse hehehe Thanks~


----------

